# Bacon



## smithnwesson (Nov 2, 2013)

Jes' sayin '


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 3, 2013)

Are those _alligators_? They look really menacing.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 3, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Are those _alligators_? They look really menacing.



They could be Doc. Perhaps I should take care and dispose of them properly!:eat2:

In the interest of safety that is.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 3, 2013)

...is the most overrated food there is. 

There. I said it.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 3, 2013)

^ ^ ^ ^ Heretic!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2013)

Bacon Weave Choco Taco


----------



## one2one (Nov 3, 2013)

^^^ I'm speachless.



smithnwesson said:


> Jes' sayin '



Now that is perfect bacon; I love it fried just to the point where the fat turns orange.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 21, 2014)

What is the ideal ratio of bacon to lettuce and tomato in a BLT?


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 21, 2014)

^ 85% bacon 10% tomatoes 5% lettuce 


I suck at math, you will have to do the percentage ratio conversion yourself, haha. I forgot the formula or whatever you call it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> ^ 85% bacon 10% tomatoes 5% lettuce
> 
> 
> I suck at math, you will have to do the percentage ratio conversion yourself, haha. I forgot the formula or whatever you call it.



Lots of bacon. Thinly sliced tomato. Lettuce wrap. (no ratio given for bread)


----------



## Saisha (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Lots of bacon. Thinly sliced tomato. Lettuce wrap. (no ratio given for bread)



A bacon wave is the only way to make a proper BLT to ensure proper coverage. And if you don't want to make one of those, a bacon maple long-john donut will do


----------



## one2one (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> What is the ideal ratio of bacon to lettuce and tomato in a BLT?



This is an excellent question, Doc.  I'm a fan of the 30/30/30 theory. This only includes the filling and not the bread, which is lovely when it's thin and lightly toasted so it doesn't tear up the roof of your mouth. I like brioche and multi grain equally well for this application. 

In case you're thinking the numbers don't add up and my math is a little off, there is another element that is often considered a condiment, but in this case, is an integral ingredient. Mayo. Hellman's Real Mayonnaise to be exact, although you could make your own mayo if you're so inclined. 10% is not too much, and be sure to be generous with the pepper. Unless you're using arugula for the greens, which is already very peppery. Baby spinach is also excellent for adding more nutrients without sacrificing taste.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 21, 2014)

one2one said:


> In case you're thinking the numbers don't add up and my math is a little off, there is another element that is often considered a condiment, but in this case, is an integral ingredient. Mayo. Hellman's Real Mayonnaise to be exact



Absolutely! It was remiss of me to ignore the Hellman's, and I thank you for remedying the omission. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> What is the ideal ratio of bacon to lettuce and tomato in a BLT?





fat9276 said:


> ^ 85% bacon 10% tomatoes 5% lettuce
> 
> 
> I suck at math, you will have to do the percentage ratio conversion yourself, haha. I forgot the formula or whatever you call it.




I agree with the conversion but I'd add Swiss to the equation as well.

I've also learned a neat trick to rinse the bacon in water and then bake in a cookie tray.....it shrinks a whole lot less so you yield much more bacon.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

Love me bacon. I buy an 11 pound case every two weeks for $40.00 CAD from my local butcher. Best. Bacon. Ever!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> Love me bacon. I buy an 11 pound case every two weeks for $40.00 CAD from my local butcher. Best. Bacon. Ever!


Ooooo! That's only about $31.00 US! I'm coming to Canada to buy my bacon!!!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Ooooo! That's only about $31.00 US! I'm coming to Canada to buy my bacon!!!



Ryan would be more then happy to accomodate your bacon purchasing needs.
One caveat though ... cash only.
It's really good bacon. Best I have eaten.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

Cash only is fine by me. Although I'm hoping I won't be eating all of that bacon by myself. BLT's FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> BLT's FOR EVERYONE!!!



We'll need a bigger frying pan.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

I'll bring the griddle

https://www.ebay.com/p/Toastmaster-...rmostatic-Control-Electric-Griddle/1200000966


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 14, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Ooooo! That's only about $31.00 US! I'm coming to Canada to buy my bacon!!!


I’m close to Canada! Grab me a box


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 14, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> We'll need a bigger frying pan.





BigElectricKat said:


> I'll bring the griddle
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Toastmaster-...rmostatic-Control-Electric-Griddle/1200000966




No no no no!!!!! Bacon cooked in the oven! It is so easy, crispy and no splatter burns


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 14, 2018)

But I find the combination of frying bacon and a cup of hot coffee on a Saturday to be so relaxing.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 15, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Bacon cooked in the oven! It is so easy, crispy and no splatter burns



That is usually how I cook it if I'm doing more then a few slices.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 15, 2018)

ScreamingChicken said:


> But I find the combination of frying bacon and a cup of hot coffee on a Saturday to be so relaxing.


Cast-iron skillet is my favorite way to fry bacon. It just gives it a better taste IMO. After the bacon is done, you can transition right into making gravy as well!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 18, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> I’m close to Canada! Grab me a box


You got it!


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 19, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> You got it!


Woooooo hooooo!


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 19, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Woooooo hooooo!


Bacon has gone up to $45.00 CAD per box now. Still worth every penny.


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 19, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> You got it!


If you get in trouble at the border I'm denying I even knew you.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 19, 2018)

LizzieJones said:


> If you get in trouble at the border I'm denying I even knew you.


"The President will disavow any knowledge of your actions. Good luck, Jim."


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 19, 2018)

LizzieJones said:


> Bacon has gone up to $45.00 CAD per box now. Still worth every penny.


Considering that premium bacon cost in excess of $5 around here, all well worth it. In fact, I might be able to start a bacon smuggling operation. Yeah! I could head my own Bacon Cartel!


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 19, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Considering that premium bacon cost in excess of $5 around here, all well worth it. In fact, I might be able to start a bacon smuggling operation. Yeah! I could head my own Bacon Cartel!


And you'll be contributing nicely to the Canadian economy. Ontario Pork farmers will thank you.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 19, 2018)

LizzieJones said:


> And you'll be contributing nicely to the Canadian economy. Ontario Pork farmers will thank you.


My pleasure. There aren't too many things that are better than finding something to please the pallet. Especially, in the interest of international relations!


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 19, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> international relations!



I like that.


----------

